# Oliveiras secam em Trás-os-Montes por causas ainda desconhecidas



## Vince (24 Jun 2009 às 19:10)

Agricultura

*Oliveiras secam em Trás-os-Montes por causas ainda desconhecidas*
Milhares de oliveiras estão a morrer em Trás-os-Montes por causas ainda não completamente esclarecidas que organizações do sector atribuem a efeitos das geadas, mas há também quem fale em doença ou num vírus 

 *continua:* http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Economia/Interior.aspx?content_id=139416


----------



## Veterano (24 Jun 2009 às 19:45)

É grave a notícia, mas não acredito que seja por efeito das geadas, as oliveiras já passaram por muitos Invernos, isso não faz sentido...


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2009 às 21:08)

Depois das fortes geadas de Novembro de 2007 lembro-me de ver milhares de oliveiras queimadas, principalmente, nas áreas mais baixas como na Vilariça ou junto à foz do Sabor. Não sei se serão as mesmas que agora estão a morrer. 
Neste Inverno, nas mesmas áreas, voltaram a ocorrer alguns dias com baixos valores de temperatura que terão afectado, pelo menos, os eucaliptos que aí existem.





Talvez as baixas temperaturas tenham fragilizado as oliveiras facilitando o apareciemento de alguma doença


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jun 2009 às 12:27)

olá! 

As baixas temperaturas poderão eventualmente contribuir para a fragilidade da espécie, contudo no que diz respeito à região de Trás-os-Montes, esta espécie é já cultivada há já muitas gerações e acredito que as mesmas estejam cientes dos rigores do clima transmontano sem que este possível factor seja decisivo face à manutenção do olival na região!

_“Todos conhecemos árvores centenárias, com pés muito grossos, muita madeira, que continuam em produção. São árvores muito persistentes à passagem dos anos, resistem aos mais variados fenómenos da Natureza. Normalmente depois de um incêndio aparece nova rebentação e depois de dois ou três anos volta a produzir, embora com o tronco todo queimado por dentro. Ao logo dos anos os pés dividem-se no sentido vertical, ficando como que cordas, dando origem a 4 ou 5 árvores independentes. Pode-se dizer que a Oliveira é eterna.” _

http://soareslopes.tripod.com/a_cultura_da_oliveira.htm

Face a esta realidade e tal como o Veterano mencionou, também não acredito que faça algum sentido que o efeito das geadas mesmo que em processo cumulativo, possa causar tais danos a esta espécie com tão grande poder de adaptação!


----------



## tomalino (25 Jun 2009 às 13:47)

As geadas de Novembro de 2007 foram excepcionais devido à conjugação de dois factores: baixas temperatura e nível de humidade nas plantas muito baixo. Nesse ano choveu muito pouco, o que provocou que as plantas tivessem toda a água concentrada nas folhas e ramos. Devido às baixas temperaturas, a água congelou e rebentou com as células das plantas. Após essa geada fui ao vale do Sabor e do Tua e viam-se muitas árvores queimadas. Há umas que rebentam e outras não, outras devem ficar fragilizadas, mas penso que a causa principal será mesmo essa "geada negra".


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2009 às 15:42)

Esse Novembro de 2007 teve valores bastante excepcionais com alguns registos históricos a ser batidos



> No dia 18 foi ultrapassado o menor valor da temperatura mínima observado neste mês em
> Portugal Continental: -10.9 °C é agora o extremo absoluto da temperatura mínima, para Novembro,
> e foi registado em Mirandela;
> 
> ...




E isto em estações oficiais, pois se bem se recordam, houve aqui no fórum quem registasse valores ainda mais baixos. Por exemplo repesquei esta mensagem do Fil no seguimento da altura:



Fil disse:


> Fui dar uma volta com o carro por volta das 08h e o mais baixo que registei foi -10,5ºC em Bragança (IPB) e -12,5ºC (carro) / -13,2ºC (termómetro de máx/mín.) em Gimonde. Ainda fui a Varge mas já passavam das 09he estavam "apenas" -9,0ºC, acredito que lá a temperatura ainda tenha sido inferior à de Gimonde a julgar pelo aspecto do rio.




Quanto a ser esta a causa, por fragilizar as árvores tornando-as vulneráveis, não faço ideia mas talvez seja uma boa hipótese.


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2009 às 15:48)

Grandes perdas nos olivais por causa das intensas geadas é algo que já ocorreu no passado, por exemplo, em algumas regiões de Espanha.

Em 1956 e mais recentemente no Inverno de 2005 algumas áreas sofreram danos de mais de 90%. 

Normalmente, são as árvores mais jovens e pequenas as que mais são afectadas.

el frio e sus efectos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jun 2009 às 22:11)

Notícia lamentável!

Na minha zona a oliveira é muito rara, mas esta notícia faz me recordar factos de há poucos anos atrás em que os carvalhos abundantes na minha zona pareciam estar todos a secar, contudo recuperaram... Espero que o mesmo se passe nestas regiões transmontanas!

Na net tentei encontrar alguma informação!

*A oliveira resiste à geada?*

"...Em Israel temos muitas oliveiras no norte também,
durante o inverno na galiléia, as temperaturas podem chegar a -2 graus no vale e -4 perto de Zefat, ainda não vi uma oliveira danificada por geada e vivo aqui desde 1969"

*Noticia JN:*






Penso que se pode concluir que a Oliveira é uma árvore resistente, a ponto de suportar temperaturas negativas, mas com menos que -5ºC aproximadamente, podem produzir graves danos à planta, que afectam a sua produção durante anos!


----------



## belem (2 Jul 2009 às 02:21)

Pois é, as oliveiras tanto passam por muito resistentes como não.
Uma coisa é ter uma oliveira a produzir de forma aceitável economicamente e a outra é tê-la para fins ornamentais ou de consumo próprio em zonas menos favoráveis.
Eu já tinha falado nisso antes aqui no forum, mas fui contrariado nesse aspecto por um membro ...
Penso que antes de avançar com conclusões talvez fosse boa ideia averiguar o porquê de tal acontecimento. Nada como um bom trabalho de campo para averiguar...


----------

